# The Last Story [Mistwalker's Wii Game]



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2010)

Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata said that Nintendo's collaboration with Mistwalker is seeking "a new form of RPG by choosing the universal theme of human emotion".

*Standard Edition*

*Limited Edition*



*Trailer*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 8, 2010)

I added this to the official topic thread. I have to say that this game really got my excited for JRPG's. PLus it looks like its action based with some cover based elements 0_0


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I added this to the official topic thread. I have to say that this game really got my excited for JRPG's. PLus it looks like its action based with some cover based elements 0_0


Can you give me the link to official thread? I didn't know one is up..


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 8, 2010)

So I'm officially excited.

I've honestly not had any fun with ANY Wii RPG that I've played.

This looks to change things.  I look forward to learning more.  I'm certainly intrigued.


----------



## Fran (Jul 8, 2010)

Haha, wow, looks excellent. 'Human Emotion' - hope they got a really good plot for this. 

I remember fangasming so hard to the music when this was first announced.
Can still hear it here:


Human emotion indeed.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 8, 2010)

was wondering wtf Mistwalker been doing all this time. wasting time on the fricken Wii 

looks good tho. i may actually buy a game for Wii.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 9, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Haha, wow, looks excellent. 'Human Emotion' - hope they got a really good plot for this.
> 
> I remember fangasming so hard to the music when this was first announced.
> Can still hear it here:
> ...



Indeed, I like the music I've heard so far.

Then again, I'm a sucker for the violin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> was wondering wtf Mistwalker been doing all this time. wasting time on the fricken Wii
> 
> looks good tho. i may actually buy a game for Wii.


lol wasting his time? XD


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 9, 2010)

Not really excited about it, since it's on wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> Can you give me the link to official thread? I didn't know one is up..



no, no. I meant I added your thread to it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> no, no. I meant I added your thread to it


 Ohh alright. lol


----------



## Daedus (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good.  Too bad one game isn't worth buying a whole system for.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Looks good.  Too bad one game isn't worth buying a whole system for.


 yeah that is a fact but Wii console has a lot of great games..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 13, 2010)

Za Rasto sutoree?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Is The Last Story Hironobu Sakaguchi's Last Game?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> Is The Last Story Hironobu Sakaguchi's Last Game?



I've heard this before... like 20 some odd years ago...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2010)

Why did it have to be on the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) console.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally a new Final Fantasy.

That horseshit that get's put out with the same name nowadays is a disgrace.


----------



## Felix (Jul 15, 2010)

Lost Odyssey was this gen's Final Fantasy


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2010)

Can't wait till The Last Story VII. :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sakaguchi Blogs About Nintendo Collaboration On The Last Story


Recently, Sakaguchi spent 4 days over at Nintendo's headquarters in order to play and discuss The Last Story, his current project. Being back in the halls of Nintendo had Sakaguchi reminiscing about some of his own days gone by.

 This place was sort of my starting point as a game creator. I experienced many failures which are to the extent; I learned from it and took that as an opportunity. This is the place where I was creating a game on the prolongation of my hobby as a part-time worker which taught me in many different aspects. When thinking about it now, they welcomed me in, an impudent reckless young kid. Well, some things never change even now (^_^;. The benefit for me was very big. The basis is to observe from behind the monitor player; however, that produces a lot of suggestions. Their opinions were fierce at the discussion which changed The Last Story into a more polished one. Some requests were so excessive and I thought “C’mon, no way that’s impossible”, however, it was discussed with the development team, my night deliberation and we decided to incorporated it in…peeled the outer layer, putting the thickness to the essential and is changing it to something really good with each and every step. It was also a big benefit to talk to many Nintendo people, mainly during the time of eating boxed lunch. It was just small talk and old stories, but I was able to touch the person’s true quality by spending the time together. Of cause their characteristics are all different; however the common denominator which should be even called “Nintendo-ism” was definitely there. It’s primitive and straight; they all have the spirit of “creating something fascinating”. It was filled with the energy which produces something from nothing. The time spent in Kyoto was very valuable. - Sakaguchi


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 26, 2010)

Damn, how did i miss this thread? This looks good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Damn, how did i miss this thread? This looks good.


time travel?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Last Story: NEW Jump-scan


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2010)

The Last Story's Focus System Detailed

The gameplay details this week concern the game's combat system. As detailed in the various blog posts at the official site, The Last Story's combat system mixes real time and command elements. You move around in real time, but you can freeze time to input commands.

Famitsu says that the battle system will allow for a good amount of player choice. You can attack enemies not just head on, but through various other means as well.

Central to the battle system is a move whose Japanese name translates to "Focus." This is basically like locking your sights on things. In The Last Story, you can place your focus on objects and enemies. When an object or enemy is in focus, you can make use of Elza's bow gun for distant attacks, and also issue commands to your allies.

Famitsu introduces two examples of the focus system at work:

Place Your Focus on an Enemy
Your basic attack method in The Last Story is Elza's sword. However, you can place your focus on a distant enemy to have Elza use his bowgun to take the enemy out from afar. Enemies that are placed in focus will reveal their special abilities and weak points.

Famitsu suggests using this system to snipe out the healers from groups of enemies. After identifying which enemies are healers, you can sneak up to the enemy by sticking closely to walls or boulders. When you get close enough, turn your focus on the enemy. The game will switch to a behind-the-should view, allowing you to take out the enemy.

The behind-the-shoulder view displays a targeting reticle, but Famitsu doesn't say if you'll be able to directly point using the Wiimote (this was suggested in the trailer, though -- see below).

Place Your Focus on an Object
The focus system can reveal its real destructive power when you put your sights on objects. In one particular case introduced in the magazine, you can see a group of enemy archers on a bridge in the distance. The archers could end up delivering long range attacks. Turn your focus to the bridge, and you'll have a couple of options. You can make Elza use his bowgun to attack the archers. Or you can tell Yuris to cast powerful magic at the bridge. Go with the magic and the bridge collapses, killing the enemies.

Another example involves making a boulder fall atop a large group of enemies. You'll want to look around at your surroundings to see if you can use things.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2010)

meh, its on the wii, not worth a buy


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 4, 2010)

^You're crazy! So it's all about the graphics for you? Your loss then. Cause this looks like one hell of a game. Might actually be a good RPG for once in a long time.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2010)

or that anything nintendo related rpg isnt good, at least not since the wii's come out, besides zelda and fire emblem, this basically imo is gonna be a let down.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nova said:


> or that anything nintendo related rpg isnt good, at least not since the wii's come out, besides zelda and fire emblem, this basically imo is gonna be a let down.


Lmao you are funny. anyway looking forward to this game and Xenoblade "Wii Rpg".. XD

New Scan


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

An RPG with a cover system in battle? This game is going to be crazy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2010)

First official screenshots of The Last Story


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2010)

The Last Story has an action based battle system where you control Elza, a young mercenary. During fights, Elza has to draw monsters away from allies casting spells with his mysterious gathering ability.



See the number 16? That’s the amount of time it takes for Jackal, one of the party members to cast a spell. As soon as Jackal starts to chant enemies target him. If they hurt Jackal they can cancel the spell.



Elza uses his gathering ability to draw enemies towards him instead of Jackal. A blue light emits from Elza’s hand when he uses this power.



The enemies direct their attention towards Elza while Jackal continues to go. Only two seconds (? or count?) to go!



Elza keeps the enemies busy long enough for Jackal to hit a group with ice magic.


Lines that connect players and enemies called “pointers” let you know who is targeting who. Players can use this information to their advantage when deciding to use Elza gathering ability.


----------



## James (Aug 5, 2010)

This looks great, been anticipating it for a while.

It's funny almost every other post in this thread is moaning it's on the Wii. Judge all games on their individual merits, not the system they're on. If you don't own the system because you dont like most of the titles, then if the game turns out to be awesome, well tough shit for you. 

There are plenty of good core titles on the Wii though, there's just sadly far, far more shitty throwaway casual titles and because even the quality core games are "outdated" visually, they don't shine enough in people's eyes to stand up above the shit I guess.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 5, 2010)

Disjointed ass running.. 

Graphics have great potential to suck.. 

But hopefully I am wrong, because the game looks like it has alot of potential.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2010)

James said:


> This looks great, been anticipating it for a while.
> 
> It's funny almost every other post in this thread is moaning it's on the Wii. Judge all games on their individual merits, not the system they're on. If you don't own the system because you dont like most of the titles, then if the game turns out to be awesome, well tough shit for you.
> 
> There are plenty of good core titles on the Wii though, there's just sadly far, far more shitty throwaway casual titles and because even the quality core games are "outdated" visually, they don't shine enough in people's eyes to stand up above the shit I guess.


Great point.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 6, 2010)

Has there been any talk on an English release date? The game looks good, I've been following it for a while.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 6, 2010)

Nova said:


> or that anything nintendo related rpg isnt good, at least not since the wii's come out, besides zelda and fire emblem, this basically imo is gonna be a let down.




All the Nintendo developed rpgs have been pretty good this gen.

Game will probably be good. The creators track record is just too good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Has there been any talk on an English release date? The game looks good, I've been following it for a while.


not yet we have to wait for Tokyo Game Show for any release information for us...


----------



## Laxus (Aug 6, 2010)

That's on the 16th of September, right? Not too long away then.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2010)

Can't wait, lost odyssey was amazing!


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Aug 6, 2010)

Ugh, why waste time making an exclusive for the inferior system.

I would sell my Wii if I didn't need to keep it for Ocarina of Time and Super Metroid.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Ugh, why waste time making an exclusive for the inferior system.
> 
> I would sell my Wii if I didn't need to keep it for Ocarina of Time and Super Metroid.


Well I dunno why you wasted it your time posting then...


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 6, 2010)

Obviously a lot of developers are choosing to make their games on the Wii nowadays cause it's cost efficient. Look at how Losty Odyssey and Blue Dragon turned out. They hardly made any money on those games. Now surprise a lot of developers are going for low costs. Besides the Wii isn't as bad as you make it out to be. IMO the game looks gorgeous. Loving the style and the battle system looks very unique. Seriously if you're going into this thinking the games going to suck because it's on a "weak" system, you're pretty stupid.


----------



## James (Aug 17, 2010)

Something interesting about this game.

*The Last Story is being directed by Hironobu Sakaguchi himself, his first time in a full director role since FFV.*



Great news to me. The person helming a project is generally always the most important factor in how a game turns out, because its their ideas that inspire the rest of the development team and their control that influences how all areas of the game turn out.



> Loving the style and the battle system looks very unique. Seriously if you're going into this thinking the games going to suck because it's on a "weak" system, you're pretty stupid.



Extremely true. 

The Wii has a SHITLOAD of sucky ass games, but that's entirely the developer's fault for all of them. It also has a good number of cool ass exclusives, which a lot of people tend to ignore deliberately because they're either a) Not part of a huge franchise, b) not visually appealing enough to blow them away or c) Too "kiddy" seeming to them.

That doesn't mean though that the system doesn't have plenty of good titles. It's just unfortunate that the huge wave of shit sadly overshadows them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2010)

James said:


> Something interesting about this game.
> 
> *The Last Story is being directed by Hironobu Sakaguchi himself, his first time in a full director role since FFV.*
> 
> ...


thanks for the info and yes it is great news.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sakaguchi Shares More Last Story Details in Latest Iwata Asks


interesting stuff.


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2010)

So this is basically like what Lost Odyssey was for the 360- a Final Fantasy substitute made by the original creator of Final Fantasy.  Perhaps it will be more successful than LO due to the Wii's higher circulation, especially in Japan.  Looks nice regardless, but I'm not buying a Wii for it.



The World said:


> An RPG with a cover system in battle? This game is going to be crazy.



It's been done before.  Mass Effect.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> It's been done before.  Mass Effect.



But has it been done with a sword


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2010)

Well why would you need cover against swords?  It's likely only going to help against ranged attacks, and perhaps help evade detection by enemies for stealth missions or ambushes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 8, 2010)

*The Last Story - new scan, details*




- Jackal and Manamia shown
- both use magac
- Jackal uses attack magic
- Manamia uses healing magic


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2010)

*New Scan!! enjoy it!!
*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Hironobu Sakaguchi Gives Us A Last Story Update*


“There is also a lot of fine tuning, but when those pile up, it could be big. God is in the details. But I recently feel and have a sense to say; maybe I will become lonely when The Last Story is completed. It is the same pain such as my own child starting their journey,” Sakaguchi writes.

By “his own child,” — he mentions that he considers The Last Story to be his child, too — Sakaguchi’s referring to his daughter who’s almost 17 and will be moving out to attend college in two years. Sakaguchi, who is based in Hawaii, would like her to remain on the West coast, but feels this might be a little selfish of him. Ultimately, heading to the East coast would allow her more opportunities for travel.


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 30, 2010)

> *The Last Story Hits in January*
> 
> *Wii's biggest RPG since Xenoblade won't arrive until early next year.*
> 
> ...


Sauce: 


Site has screenshots of the game as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2010)

*The Last story - more details on first playable demo*

This information comes from a playable debut at Nintendo's press conference last week...

*- demo featured playable Elza
- takes place in cave where you defeat enemy monsters
- this is a section of the prologue
- Yuris was accompanying Elza
- Wiimote and Nunchuck controls
- Nunchuck stick used for Elza's movement
- if an enemy is in the direction of Elza's movement, Elza will automatically draw his currently equipped sword and begin attacking
- press A to do an evade move
- "C" makes Elza use his special "Gathering" ability
- this makes a blue light emerge from his righthand and causes all enemies to gather around him
- Yuris can take many tens of seconds to cast his powerful magic spell
- if struck by an enemy during this time, he'll fail to cast the magi
- Elza is also equipped with a bow gun
- hide behind a wall or position yourself behind enemies to attack from safety
- demo sequence had some enemies who were capable of using heal spells
- Yuris' magic can be used to destroy pillars, bridges, and other background objects
- collapsing objects will kill enemies that happen to be below them
- you eventually meet up with Seiren and Quark in the demo
- demo has a massive boss, capable of performing continuous wide ranging close range attacks
- boss was also surrounded by standard enemies
- demo ended after the boss fight*


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Ugh, why waste time making an exclusive for the inferior system.
> 
> I would sell my Wii if I didn't need to keep it for Ocarina of Time and Super Metroid.



The Wii owners got to get something sometime mon.


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 4, 2010)

the redhead with the headband i friggin' hot.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 4, 2010)

The game looks good. I wouldn't buy a Wii for it solely, but its another thing on my list of reasons to buy a Wii. I would buy one now if I had the money to spare.



			
				Shuntensatsu said:
			
		

> Ugh, why waste time making an exclusive for the inferior system.
> 
> I would sell my Wii if I didn't need to keep it for Ocarina of Time and Super Metroid.


Resident Evil 4 was originally an exclusive for the so called inferior system.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 4, 2010)

I just hope it will get a port for the ps3. I don't own a Wii, but my nephew does. I really don't want to miss out on this game. Especially if it's going to be as awesome as I think it will. Can't wait for JP reviews.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I just hope it will get a port for the ps3. I don't own a Wii, but my nephew does. I really don't want to miss out on this game. Especially if it's going to be as awesome as I think it will. Can't wait for JP reviews.


Well probably but I doubt it. Nintendo is really close to the project,They are even publishing the game.. more info..


_*
Developer(s)  Mistwalker
Publisher(s)	Nintendo
Director(s)	Hironobu Sakaguchi
Platform(s)	Wii
Release date(s)	January 27, 2011
Genre(s)	RPG
Rating(s)	
CERO: B
Media	Wii Optical Disc*_


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2010)

*The Last Story's Battle System Sampled by Gpara*
_Nintendo shows off playable demo of Mistwalker RPG._

The demo had players control main character Elza and advance into a cave while defeating enemy monsters. This was apparently a section of the prologue, and accompanying Elza was Yuris, a magic user.

Controls, through the Wiimote and Nunchuck combo, had the Nunchuck stick used for Elza's movement. If an enemy is in the direction of Elza's movement, Elza will automatically draw his currently equipped sword and begin attacking automatically. You can press A to do an evade move. "C" makes Elza use his special "Gathering" ability, which makes a blue light emerge from his righthand and causes all enemies to gather around him.





The presence of Yuris made the Gathering skill a must for the demo. Yuris can take many tens of seconds to cast his powerful magic spell. However, if struck by an enemy during this time, he'll fail to cast the magic. By having Elza use Gathering, you can draw the enemies away from Yuris, giving him the required charge time.

Elza is also equipped with a bow gun. This can be used to take out objects from afar. For example, you can hide behind a wall or position yourself behind enemies to attack from safety. The demo sequence had some enemies who were capable of using heal spells, so taking these out first via the bow gun was a must.

Unfortunately, Gpara didn't mention if the bow gun's targeting makes use of Wiimote aiming.

The dungeon also demonstrated a second area of magic use. Outside of defeating enemies, Yuris' magic can be used to destroy pillars, bridges, and other background objects. The collapsing objects will kill enemies that happen to be below them.





As the demo progressed, Elza and Yuris met up with two additional allied mercenaries, Seiren and Quark. The enemies got tougher, and eventually the Gpara reporter found himself in a battle with a massive boss. This boss was capable of performing continuous wide ranging close range attacks (does that make sense?), making the evade move a handy feature -- evade an attack, then have Elza attack for himself. The boss was also surrounded by standard enemies, so Gathering was also essential. The demo came to an end following the boss fight.

Gpara's impression after its brief play test was that the game has a fast, invigorating feel, as Elza's automatic attacks emerge quickly, allowing you take out enemies in succession by simple holding the analogue stick down in the direction you want to move. The site also felt the importance of the Gathering spell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Second Trailer:*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the scans...


----------



## destinator (Oct 21, 2010)

Missing page:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 21, 2010)

*The Last Story - more combat system details*

*
- control Elza during battle, moving him via the analog stick
- tilt the stick in the enemy's direction to make Elza automatically begin attacking using his standard attack
- guard and evade using manual button presses
- manual mode allows attacks via button presses
- no battle screen or transition for battle
- Elza has access to a couple of special abilities while in a Gathering state
- Gathering Burst: if Elza blocks an incoming enemy attack, he'll undergo a "Burst Up"
- build up enough power through Burst Ups and Elza will unleash the Gathering Burst attack when he comes out of Gathering mode
- Gathering Burst will damage enemies and sometimes drop their speed
- Cure: Elza can recover fallen allies by touching them
- ally will come back to life with temporary ability boosts
- freeze time and enter into "Command Mode"
- use this mode to issue specific commands to other allies
- Holy: An attack magic that's based off light, increases party member defense strength
- Heal; Recovery magic, recovers party member HP and status abnormalities
- Return: Warp to a nearby "Heal Circle"
- spread is related to your Magic Cicrle
- when picking a spell for an ally, you can select a specific position
- camera will shift above for you to better target
- Command can be used on Elza
- Power Hit: Temporarily raises Elza's attack strength
- Wind: attack enemies, spell that Elza uses to spread the Magic Circle effects
- Return: warps Elza to a nearby "Heal Circle"
- use Command Mode when you are overwhelmed with enemies
- once Command Mode is used, you have to wait to use it again*


----------



## Penance (Oct 21, 2010)

Might have to check it out...


----------



## Laxus (Oct 21, 2010)

Trailer looks good.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 21, 2010)

I need this game and Xenoblade. Nintendo, don't let me down and keep these in Japan. BRING THEM OVER!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sotei said:


> I need this game and Xenoblade. Nintendo, don't let me down and keep these in Japan. BRING THEM OVER!!!!


 yeah I heard you and Xenoblade for some reason Nintendo of America is really quite about bringing the game to NA.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 21, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Trailer looks good.


This! Finally something to play on the Wii besides MH3. Looking forward to Golden Eye as well. 

I really hope this RPG will be well received. It looks awesome. Now I just hope the story and gameplay is awesome as well. Sakaguchi deserves it.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 21, 2010)

I need this game, I guess my Wii isn't worthless anymore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> This! Finally something to play on the Wii besides MH3. Looking forward to Golden Eye as well.
> 
> I really hope this RPG will be well received. It looks awesome. Now I just hope the story and gameplay is awesome as well. Sakaguchi deserves it.


yeah He does.. He is really open with this project and he said it before he is having fun making this game and it is a fresh air for him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Iwata Asks: The Last Story - details on graphics, scenario and more*



*This interview involves Iwata, Director Hironobu Sakaguchi and character designer Kimihiko Fujisaka ...*

*- Sakaguchi said that when he worked with HD platforms, he placed a greater focus on such development areas as workflow and pipeline
- this was done because having a solid work pipeline in place allowed for creation of higher-quality visuals
- "With the Wii, we took the approach of making a prototype first and investigating from there. So, compared to the hardware I've worked with until now, the creation process was completely different."
- Iwata said it sounds like the Wii allowed a creation process where they build up the game through experimentation
- Sakaguchi: "There is that side to it. To be honest, I personally feel that the HD visuals that are now the trend are still too much for a game world. You end up putting all your effort into preserving the quality of the visuals. I absolutely did not want the visual quality to drop just because it's on the non-HD Wii. In the end, I truly believe we reached a point where it does not lose out to other hardware. The feel of the rocks, the feel of the water and so forth -- we really went deep with the creation. Also, another important area is motion."
- Sakaguchi feels that when it comes to motion and visual fidelity, balance is what's important
- Fujisaka: "I'm a designer, so to be honest I initially felt like I wanted a bit more resolution. However, as I worked on the project, I came to the unexpected conclusion that it was okay."
- Sakaguchi: "In the end, we were able to raise the quality more than we'd expected."
- Sakaguchi feels the quality of the visuals in The Last Story give the feeling of a photograph
- the team also found the Wii easy to program, which allowed for a bunch of details added into the game
- when you switch from dark to light, the game's lighting adjusts as a real person's eyes would
- Sakaguchi: "Even if you compare the visuals to other hardware, there's no disadvantage what-so-ever."
- Fujisaka feels that development hit a turning point when the main city was completed in 2009
- that's when the gameplay systems started to come together
- Nintendo originally said that the scenario for The Last Story was no good
- this caused Sakaguchi to change some things
- Sakaguchi: "By simplifying the world view in the form of fantasy, I believe the characters became deeper. It's easier to show real human feelings in fantasy, after all."
- Fujisaka was annoyed by Nintendo's decision, but eventually felt it was the right one to make
- Fujisaka: "The world view we originally thought up was extremely dark. I'm glad that it ended up in its current form."
- Sakaguchi: "For music and paintings, movies and books, there are some works that give you energy when you touch them. I'd like for Last Story to be that type of work. Nothing would make me happier than if you connected with the game and felt something from it."*


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 27, 2010)

^Oh me too, me too. Sakaguchi I can't wait for your awesome new game. Eagerly awaiting  an english release date.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't want to end up putting my own foot in my mouth, but this might the best RPG this gen. Most of the HD-console JRPGs (with a few exceptions) are treading water with only better sound and visuals to make them stand out.


----------



## destinator (Nov 10, 2010)

Info:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 10, 2010)

destinator said:


> Info:


OMG O_O 

*Six player cooperative and competitive play confirmed for upcoming RPG.*

Hell Yeah!!


----------



## Penance (Nov 10, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOA!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2010)

*- six player online component
- activated through the "Raid Lobby"
- access cooperative and competitive play mode
- competitive lets you select your character and take on online opponents
- co-op has you teaming up with online friends to fight a powerful monster
- take control of Elza and your allies
As usual for a Jump reveal, the details only
- use a "paint" item to color your armor
- General Trista: a knight who was once the highest ranking officer in the imperial army, currently traveling the world, in search of the connection between war and the devastation of the imperial main land, plays a major role in the story*


----------



## destinator (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2010)

destinator said:


>


Thanks and 




*The Last Story - more online, story, character, town details*


*- online is split into two parts: cooperative monster battles and competitive player vs player battles
- both modes allow for six players simultaneously
- select from Elza and other characters
- competitive play has all players face off against one-another
- fought in a fixed time limit
- player rank indicated by colored crown icons placed over the player's head
- your character will display a preset message in response to another character's death
- playing as a magic-based character may be tougher, as there's a gap between casting your spell and the actual spell activating
- if you're hit during this gap, your spell is cancelled
- cooperative monster battles has players first gather at a lobby called "Raid Lobby"
- change your character in the lobby
- each character has unique abilities
- Elza is listed as being a knight/soldier with the ability to expand magic circles
- characters look totally different when customized.
- change equipment via the game's equip screen
- two slots for weapons and two slots for armor (listed as "Protector")
- equip screen shows your character's status: current level, HP, next level, "TP," and stats for attack, defense, magic attack, magic defense and speed
- armor can be equipped individually to upper and lower areas of your body
- armor types such as "Feather," "Heavy" and "Hunter"
- armor's look and abilities will differ
- armor's 'level' will also give different looks and abilities
- customize armor by removing individual parts
- this changes armor's look with no effect to the armor's defensive strength
- armor can be customized with paint
- create "paint" using items that you've obtained during your quest
- paint your armor in different areas using a variety of different colors
- painting system works at the level of "areas" of armor rather than the individual parts
- General Trista, also known as "The Empire's Greatest Treasure"
- Trista was once the highest ranking officer in the imperial army, as well as the embodiment of the ideals of chivalr
- Trista came to Ruli Island in order to prove a theory he formed during his investigations about the relations between war and the devastation of the land
- Ruli City wards: Central Plaza and Marche
- Central Plaza: built atop the river that runs through the city, primary feature is a plaza which houses a massive gate, also serves as a bridge connecting the city's north and south
- Marche: major shopping arcade, supports Ruli Island's food, various shops along the main road, each selling different ingredients
- view a mini map of the town in the upper right corner
- blue robed fortune teller runs shop from a table in the Central Plaza
- save point in the plaza, indicated by a blue light
- enter the shops in Marche
- shop for bananas, coconuts and other items at Greengrocer Shop
- prices will change daily
- profit by buying food supplies at low price and selling them when the prices have increased*


----------



## destinator (Nov 18, 2010)

Preorders are up!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Destinator.

*The Last Story - Wii bundle revealed, Uematsu doing music, site update and more details
*



*
- music is being handled by Nobuo Uematsu.
- Uematsu created around 40 songs for the game*




- "Special Pack" bundle includes a white Wii, a white Classic Controller Pro
Genre: RPG
Player Count: 1 (during online play, 2 - 6)
Save Data Count: 16
Compatible Controllers: Wiimote + Nunchuck, Classic Controller Pro



*- website update
- new music, new screenshots and new character introductions.
- link to latest Iwata Asks column*
*
*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2010)

*The Last Story - boxart*


----------



## destinator (Nov 20, 2010)

Big boxart:


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 20, 2010)

If this gets decent reviews, I'm definitely gonna get the wii bundle with the game. Boxart is amazing.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 21, 2010)

You Wii people better all buy this and give the gooch a good signing off T___T


----------



## Laxus (Nov 21, 2010)

Boxart looks nice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> You Wii people better all buy this and give the gooch a good signing off T___T


It is already in the top 10 in Amazon Japan so It is a great sign in term of sells.


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=413392&page=2


----------



## dilbot (Nov 21, 2010)

i fucking LOVE the character designs!! Can't wait to try out that online dungeon raiding mode!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Sakaguchi describes a Final Fantasy IX connection to The Last Story*


*"Looking at gameplay systems, The Last Story was born through new explorations. However, I get the feeling that in terms of the characters' positions, FFIX most closely resembles it." - Sakaguchi*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2010)

*New scans.*


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you have a Modded Wii? I really want to play this game, but I'm not gonna buy a JP game. With what's promised to be a great story, I'd actually want to understand it. That's why a modded Wii would come in handy. Cause the gameplay seems awesome.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 8, 2010)

Now that's dedication for ya. Sakaguchi we love you 2.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 8, 2010)

Is there any word on an english date?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 8, 2010)

Not as of yet. But I'm pretty sure it'll come here as well, since it's one of the biggest Wii RPG's yet and Nintendo pushing it as well. I'm actually willing to buy a Wii for this.. and DQX that's coming out on the Wii.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2010)

*The Last Story - tons of details, prototyping, removed mechanics and more*

*
- development studio behind The Last Story is AQ Interactive
- it seems that now defunct Artoon was in on development as well
- AQ's Takuya Matsumoto says that this is the first time he's worked with Sakaguchi since Blue Dragon
- AQ is handling the system/programming side of The Last Story
- Matsumoto and Sakaguchi decided to work together after a meeting at a restaurant
- Sakaguchi was working on a design document for The Last Story at this time
- both devs had regrets about Blue Dragon, and wanted to work on a new style of game
- both devs saw an unnamed game that surprised them, and they then knew that they wanted to surprise players with new ideas
- the pair worked on a prototype for a year that they called "Tofu"
- this 'Tofu' prototype helped lead them to the battle system that The Last Story uses
- the two also prototyped collision work on the fields of play
- it was made so that players could explore the reaches of fields of play which consist of complex land formations
- this design allowed for hiding in shadows, turning horizontally when trying to fit through spaces, entering doors after pushing them open with their hands.
- this also allowed players to climb over walls or hide in spaces
- work on the story side of The Last Story took place in three steps
- first was a general outline, then character exchanges that took place within the dungeons, then finally they handled the details and voice acting
- Matsumoto would take Sakaguchi's general outlines and incorporate the land formations into them in the form of events
- Matsumoto's elements lead to character traits, such as Elza's habit of kicking doors in order to open them
- Matsumoto felt the Gathering component was the toughest to deal with
- the strength of the Gathering command would have to change depending on the enemy and the current battle conditions
- you can also kill off enemies without using the Gather tactic
- some other allies have similar Gather abilities
- it's up to the player to decide how they want to fight
- in the dev team, some members used the guard/gather commands, and others jumped right into battle
- Matsumoto was of the former type
- Matsumoto put together the game's tutorial, which suggests using guard
- the game once had a rewind feature that let you check out the last few seconds of battle, but this was removed due to pacing issues
- when putting in commands, the action freezes and you're given a birds eye view
- the ability to climb was added in later, which lead to major redesigns for early dungeons
- there is also an auto-attack that will function as long as you press in the direction of the enemy
- auto attack is the "Normal" setting for battle
- you can change it to "Manual" that allows for button commands for attacks*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Not as of yet. But I'm pretty sure it'll come here as well, since it's one of the biggest Wii RPG's yet and Nintendo pushing it as well. I'm actually willing to buy a Wii for this.. and DQX that's coming out on the Wii.


 and Earth Seeker...


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 9, 2010)

Never heard of the game before. It looks good visually, but I don't like the character design. Gonna check out some more info


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 9, 2010)

*The Last Story's Mystery Developer Revealed*

*
Past Last Story Iwata Asks have contained the surprise revelations that Hironobu Sakaguchi is directing the game, marking his 18 year return to full director duty, and that Nobuo Uematsu is doing the music, although no one was really surprised by this. This latest column contains another surprise: the game's mystery development studio is AQ Interactive. 

Similar to the Uematsu revelation, this actually isn't too big a surprise. You may not be familiar with the AQ Interactive name, but how about Artoon? Artoon was an AQ Interactive subsidiary along with studios like Cavia and feelplus. Earlier this year, AQ sucked up all its subsidiaries. While The Last Story is officially being developed by AQ Interactive, you can probably think of it as being developed by Artoon. 

Sakaguchi previously worked with Artoon on the game that marked his return to gaming early this generation, Blue Dragon for Xbox 360. That game's director, Takuya Matsumoto, is heading up system/programming work on The Last Story. *


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2010)

Well that doesn't show much. Does it have any useful info?


----------



## destinator (Dec 11, 2010)

Background info on Kanan, you can find weapons that have to be identified. Upgrading weapons at the blacksmith.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool thing with the weapons. Man I'm pumped for this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Cool thing with the weapons. Man I'm pumped for this game.


The game is getting more and more interesting. Man NoA better announce this game for next year...


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2010)

I really like gathering weapons and upgrading etc. That's 1 one of the many reasons why I hated FFXIII. This game looks like it has everything. Seriously, if the story turns out to be decent, it's going to be the best RPG this generation. I seriously hope it does well, for both Nintendo's and Sakaguchi's sake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2010)

*The Last Story - more details*


*- Kanan is nobility
- she's a daughter in the Arganon Family
- she lives in secret in Ruli Castle under the watch of her uncle, Count Arganon
- she dreams of leaving the castle and traveling the world
- her closer supervision makes this impossible
- Kanan and Elza will meet at some point
- take equipment to an upgrade shop to strengthen them
- this improves their properties and also adds special skills
- by using fortification, weapons can end up changing into different weapon types
- "appraisal" system is used to determine the identity of mysterious equipment that you find during your adventure
- visit the "Identify Shop" in town with an appraiser who can identify the item for you*





My last update until I comeback from my country.. I am hoping that people keep this thread alive.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 12, 2010)

I just hope Mistwalker will release more promotional video's for this game. They need to push this out more instead of being so secretive about it. I know they've been revealing a lot in interviews and stuff but people want to see vidssss


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 13, 2010)

VA's are win


----------



## destinator (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 15, 2010)

These scans and nice and all, but I'd much rather have a trailer instead. Seeing it in motion>>>>>still pics.


----------



## destinator (Dec 15, 2010)

Last Story Event in 2 weeks .


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 15, 2010)

Yup can't wait. Glad everybody can stream it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 16, 2010)

PLAYER FREEDOM
One of the main points in all the Iwata Asks columns for The Last Story has been that the game offers players lots of freedom. Matsumoto and Sakaguchi hope that players will see videos from other players and end up being surprised by the differences from their own play experiences.


Nintendo has yet to provide specifics on The Last Story's camera control system.
This is the reason they made it so that the event scenes don't have a fixed camera. Players can freely control the camera to a certain extent. Sakaguchi feels that when players see videos of the game at video sharing sites, they may might wonder why the camera movement is different for the same scene from when they played the game. Because players can make unique play videos, perhaps the thought of "what would I do" will drive gamers to want to play the game.

Nintendo hasn't provided specifics on how the camera system works. However, Sakaguchi said that during test play sessions he enjoyed creating a purposeful hand-held camera effect to give the game a live feeling. Matsumoto joked that during events he kept the camera continually focused on heroine Kanan. As Sakaguchi previously said, the game will not force the camera on the speaker during event scenes, so keeping it fixed on Kanan looks like a possibility.

Other ways the experience will be different for all players is in treasure boxes and drop items (items that are dropped by enemies). These are all random, so you won't know what will appear. Of course, the game's changeable costumes also contributes to this aspect.

ONLINE "CHAT"
During online play, the experience will be personalized even further. After selecting your character, you can customize the lines the character says during combat. This replaces the typical voice communication you'd find in an online game.


A screenshot showing The Last Story's online play.
This dialogue customization system originates from the sheer amount of voice in the game. Outside of event scenes and dialogue sequences, you'll hear your allies' voices while on the move and during battle. For example, prior to battle the leader will give advice, and during battle the leader will continually shout out orders. Because there are so many interesting lines, Sakaguchi wanted to make it so that you can use the lines during online play, resulting in the final chat system.

You'll be able to hear some totally out of place things, it seems, with Matsumoto bringing up the example of Yuris saying "Father... Father..." repeatedly (which does sound like it could be pretty funny depending on how the line is said).

As a side note, Sakaguchi recalled how during the game's development they originally had the staff members reading out the lines. These were eventually swapped out for professional voice actors of course, but Sakaguchi actually found the staff voices to be more enjoyable for the online dialogue system. He even suggested keeping the staff voices in the game, but this didn't go through.

ONLINE PLAY
Outside of the chat system, Matsumoto and Sakaguchi shared a few additional details on The Last Story's online mode.

As previously detailed, Online play is split into cooperative boss fights and competitive battle royal modes. Both modes are playable by six players.

Sakaguchi feels that the battle royal mode will offer a different play feel from the main story part of the game. He also hopes players will use it as an arena to show off their clothing.

The game's cooperative online play component will allow players to experience the joy of being helped by others, Matsumoto said. The game's battle system has a "chain" system where allies take turns striking an enemy, building up more and more damage. Matsumoto feels that experiencing this system with actual friends will increase the feeling of affinity.

Online play will allow players to use characters other than just main character Elza. This means some players may opt to be a mage. One of the main parts of The Last Story's battle system is that mages take time to cast their magic. During this time they're left open to attack. Sakaguchi joked that through online play, players will be able to see the perspective of the mages Elza protects in story mode. Matsumoto joked that mage users should one of the lines to be something that calls for "Help!"

(NOTE: Based off Sakaguchi's comments it's still unclear if the game will allow you to use characters other than Elza during competitive online play. The above passage about players selecting to be a mage was mentioned as part of a conversation about cooperative play.)

Closing off the discussion of online play, Matsumoto said that The Last Story has an image of being a more open game. This is something that you can get a better feel for when playing online.

STORY
All this talk of player freedom may be worrying to some players who love themselves a good RPG story. Elsewhere in the Iwata Asks feature, Sakaguchi and Iwata assured us that The Last Story still has as one of its pillars a story that leads players to a goal. Sakaguchi feels that having a single story firmly in place is important.


The Last Story has a huge main town.
Iwata noted that in the past, RPGs wouldn't have much replay value beyond a single play through. Developers have attempted to fix this through a variety of means -- increasing the things the player can do after the quest, for instance. However, with The Last Story, Iwata said that it seems Sakaguchi has taken a different approach to making the players want to play again. As detailed above, by giving more freedom, they're making it so that players will think "What if I'd done this at that point," and will play the game over and over again.

While Sakaguchi admitted that this was one of his goals, he reiterated his belief that story is fundamental. There are some games that, for example, do away with a major story and let players just experience freedom in a single town. This is a different direction from what he's taking with The Last Story.

One of the reasons Sakaguchi feels story is important is that it's one element that can reach players of all types, from those who actively attempt to dig into the game on their own to those who do things only when directed.

Additionally, he feels that in order to get players accustomed to the game's controls and the peculiar rules of the game world, it's essential that they experience a large scale story once. He wants players to enjoy the depths of the gameplay systems and the online play after they've fully submerged themselves in the game world.

Sakaguchi used a food (if you'll allow for "gum" to be called food) analogy here. He believes the best game is one where you get a second burst of flavor after biting into the gum the first time.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 16, 2010)

lovely analogy


----------



## Laxus (Dec 16, 2010)

destinator said:


> Last Story Event in 2 weeks .



Is there any details about the event? Like what to expect?


----------



## destinator (Dec 17, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Is there any details about the event? Like what to expect?



Uhm as far as I remember, the "gooch" will be there and talk about the story, setting and battle system.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2010)

Event is this friday right? Someone make sure he/she links it here. I don't wanna miss it.

also 7 epic seconds


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 27, 2010)

So is anyone else watching the live demo  Here's some translations to go with it . I'm really excited about the gameplay. Looks awesome so far. And damn does this game have a lot of custom stuff. Kinda reminds me of Monster hunter


----------



## Sotei (Dec 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE3OufOLer0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Nice vid detailing most of the different things you can do during battle... in Japanese but enjoy.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakaguchi said this will be his last game if it's not successful!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks pretty cool, like the idea it's more then just regular JRPG crap. The battle system looks interesting!


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2010)

MS81 said:


> sakaguchi said this will be his last game if it's not successful!!!



Well, I think the man just needs a break, he can get back to games when his awesome gauge refils


----------



## Vai (Dec 27, 2010)

Reminds me of Fable in some ways.

I'd like to have a wii for this.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 27, 2010)

Do a lot of JP own a Wii? Cause if they don't, I don't really think it was wise for Sakaguchi to be making this game on the Wii. Just look at how much Tales of Graces for the PS3 sold compared to the Wii version.. I hope this will be a system seller like Monster Hunter, but I highly doubt it. I'm definitely getting this though. I'm totally sold with this game.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 27, 2010)

This looks promising.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nois said:


> Well, I think the man just needs a break, he can get back to games when his awesome gauge refils



It sux because I'm a fan and got both 360 games he made.(lost odyssey and blue dragon)


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Do a lot of JP own a Wii? Cause if they don't, I don't really think it was wise for Sakaguchi to be making this game on the Wii. Just look at how much Tales of Graces for the PS3 sold compared to the Wii version.. I hope this will be a system seller like Monster Hunter, but I highly doubt it. I'm definitely getting this though. I'm totally sold with this game.




You can't draw any conclusions for that as the Wii version of Graces was a horrific piece of shit.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> You can't draw any conclusions for that as the Wii version of Graces was a horrific piece of shit.


How is the ps3 version so much better?


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 28, 2010)

The PS3 version has more content and didn't have to be recalled due to it having bugs up the arse.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, but the gameplay is the same. Sure the Wii version had bugs, but the gameplay stayed the same. Characters have new ougi's and costumes and scenes and they fixed the bugs. That doesn't mean the ps3 should sell 5 times as much in just the first week.


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't see why the version that isn't insanely bugged, has vastly superior graphics and has an extra 75% of game shouldn't sell much more.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

Extra 75% of game haha. Yeah right. They just took out the bugs, gave the characters more ougi's and added a couple of scenes. PS3 just sells more games than the Wii in this case, wel actually in a lot of casus. Just imagine Capcom releasing Monster Hunter on the PS3. That'd easily sell 4 to 5 million.


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmmm, who to believe about the content of a Tales game; Haohmaru, a random guy on a Naruto forum or Bamco? Such a dilemma.

Also, you are pulling sales numbers of a hypothetical game right out of your ass, please stop that.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha don't be in denial. Okay post what changed in the PS3 version then and tell me I'm not right. The gameplay is essentially the same. They just added some ougi's. I don't care about costumes, so not interested. And a couple of extra story scenes. If that alone could make a game sell more in 1 month then the wii version has up untill, then JP are retarded.

The MH comparison was just an example. I mean Tales is no DQ, MH. DQ is a system seller. Tales is not. Just look at what MH did for the PSP.

Edit: Okay I was wrong about the extra story. Seems like it's 3/4 of the length of the main story (hard to believe though).


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 28, 2010)

> Tales of Graces F (テイルズオブグレイセスF Teiruzu obu Gureisesu Efu?), styled Tales of Graces ƒ, is an enhanced port of Tales of Graces for the PlayStation 3 and was released on December 2, 2010. The letter "F" in the name stands for "future".[14] The game will include additional content similar to the Tales of Vesperia port for the PS3 as well. The game includes an additional story arc which takes place six months after the end of the original story, the name of the chapter translates to "Lineage to the Future" and will solve the remaining mysteries of the game featuring a script three quarters as long as the original story line.[14] Other additional contents include additional new story scenes within the original story, improved high definition graphics, new game secrets, new character costumes and new Blast Calibers.[15][16] The game features several tie-ins with other characters including 4 Code Geass costumes namely Suzaku for Asbel, C.C. for Sophie, Kallen for Cheria, and Zero for Richard[17] as well as a Toro costume for Pascal and a Hatsune Miku costume for Sophie.[18]



1 minute on wikipedia.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

Could the extra story and Ougi's have made this sell so much or is it because it's another system. I think it's the latter.
We'll see in a few months if I'm wrong or not.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2010)

any potential this game will come out to the us/europe?

i always wanted a wii, might a good enough reason to get one


----------



## Cipher (Dec 29, 2010)

MS81 said:


> sakaguchi said this will be his last game if it's not successful!!!



Hm...I remember something similar happening a long time ago.  A certain Hironobu Sakaguchi made a game called Final Fantasy and said that it would be his last game if it wasn't successful.  We all know how that went...

Anyways, here's hoping for release outside of Japan.  Of course, with all the dialogue in it, it'll take a while to localize.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 29, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Hm...I remember something similar happening a long time ago.  A certain Hironobu Sakaguchi made a game called Final Fantasy and said that it would be his last game if it wasn't successful.  We all know how that went...
> 
> Anyways, here's hoping for release outside of Japan.  Of course, with all the dialogue in it, it'll take a while to localize.


Lol I didn't know he said that while making FF. Nintendo is pushing this game. If it sells well in Japan I'm sure they'll bring it over here. It better have good voice acting though, cause there's over 16000 lines in this game. And a lot of em are spoken playing through the game. You don't have to actually speak to anybody in a lot of cases. The characters start talking by themselfs.


----------



## destinator (Jan 5, 2011)

New famitsu scans


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2011)

destinator said:


> New famitsu scans


sweet,  and I am finally back...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2011)

*5 Minutes Promo*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 11, 2011)

seems great, hopefully it'll make it to america/europe in 2011.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 11, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> seems great, hopefully it'll make it to america/europe in 2011.


It better, my wii needs rpg's.


----------



## destinator (Jan 12, 2011)

New Famitsu Scans


No plans for western release?


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 12, 2011)

I told you people not to get your hopes up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 12, 2011)

destinator said:


> New Famitsu Scans
> 
> 
> No plans for western release?


 Hmm Nintendo better be using their mind games on us. <.<


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, Sakaguchi... You might have called it "Ending Dream" as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Youjinbou said:


> Oh, Sakaguchi... You might have called it "Ending Dream" as well.


I don't get it..???


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 12, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't get it..???


Sakaguchi claims this will be his last game if it doesn't succeed.

I'm pretty they want to check it out if it's a succes or not in Japan first. And if there's enough demand for it overseas. Still it's a shame. I would've gotten a wii for this.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2011)

This game needs to find it's way west.  If it does manage to get a western release date it will probably be just in time for me to be in the mood for a good JRPG.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Mistwalker continues to Tweet about The Last Story in English*


*"No shaking remote control. Menu option is switched automatically by pressing classic controller. Camera operation using right analog stick is reversed by switching to reverse camera option. I wanted the characters to speak a lot while traveling but didn't want over dramatic. That's why we ask well-qualified voice actors."*


Why bother Tweeting like this if the game isn't coming to North America? On top of that, check out this response Mistwalker gave concerning a localization for the game.

*"Thank you for your concern. More info to come."*

Certainly doesn't seem like the open-and-shut case that Nintendo wanted us to believe. I think these guys are hiding something!


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 13, 2011)

Games looks really good, it really needs to be ported overseas. =\


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm quite glad that it will use the classic controller, I abhor the way most games use motion controls.


----------



## Blade (Jan 14, 2011)

This game seems very good.


----------



## Summoner (Jan 14, 2011)

This game seems pretty cool


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2011)

*The Last Story - more details (various options, Nintendo involvement, more videos coming)*



*The following information comes from Hironobu Sakaguchi...

- Dolby Pro Logic II compatible
- from the options menu, you can select mono, stereo and DPLII
- during command mode you can switch the button for executing the command between up or down
- this support was added because a girl with small hands in the Mario Club debugging unit suggested it
- destroyed map objects like bridges and pillars are automatically repaired
- think of these as attack gimmicks rather than background elements
- view "pointer" lines indicating who the enemies are targeting
- change the settings for these lines: off, shown only when Elza has executed his Gathering move, shown always, show pointers for both enemies and allies
- Elza can use his wind magic to spread the effects of Magic Circles
- Magic Circles can also be spread through jump slash and vertical slash
- 16 save slots
- "chuudan save" feature for when you want to stop play and come back later
- chuudan save is auto saved
- this will start you back at the previous load point
- no Wiimote shake controls
- game will auto switch controls when you plug in a Classic controller
- camera can be controlled with the right stick
- flip the camera controls around if you want
- Sakaguchi likes to play using his LEGO Wiimote and Nunchuk
- in multiplayer sessions, you can set your name using up to 8 alphabetic characters
- does not use Wiimote speaker
- Sakaguchi says The Last Story on another platform isn't possible because his team worked so closely with Nintendo to create the game
- strengthen your weapons and equipment by taking them to a special shop in town
- Elza's bow gun can be strengthened to increase its basic damage parameter
- variety of bow types for the bow gun
- Elza's arrows for his bow gun are infinite
- other bow gun ammo is not infinite
- more videos coming showing Sakaguchi playing the game
- video release schedule

January 20, 14:00: Gathering
January 21, 14:00: Battle System
January 24, 14:00: Ruli City*


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I'm quite glad that it will use the classic controller, I abhor the way most games use motion controls.



Especially if it's an Action RPG. I tried Monster Hunter Tri like that, just for the lolz.

Does not want. D= Classic Controller ftw!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2011)

*7000 people sign petition to give The Last Story a Worldwide release.*

*7000 people (myself included) want The Last Story to come to the Western half of the Globe.  Sadly, there isn't much we can do about it.  That's not going to stop Michele Larini though, she's put together a petition asking to give the game a worldwide release and it's amassed 7117 signatures.  This will hopefully persuade Nintendo to bring it over to our neck of the woods.

Normally I hate online petitions but this one isn't for something ridiculous.   A lot of people are just excited about The Last Story and really want to try it out.  With this kind of hype I really don't understand why Nintendo would decide to keep an entire hemisphere of the globe from purchasing the game.  Hopefully it will help change their minds.*


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 17, 2011)

I already signed one from another website but I will sign this one as well.

EDIT: NVM, same one..it just looked different.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 17, 2011)

2nd Japanese Ad. Nintendo don't fuck around and bring this and Xenoblade over damn it!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl7Gk5nPR7U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2011)

*The Last Story "Not Possible" Anywhere Other Than on Wii*


*A while back, Hironobu Sakaguchi opened up his own personal Twitter account where he's been answering questions and responding to feedback regarding the upcoming Wii RPG title The Last Story. 

One thing he said was that the game would not have been possible on any other platform than the Wii. The reason? ”The Last Story appearing on another platform isn’t possible because our team worked so closely with Nintendo.”

Other details include being able to control the camera using the right stick of the Classic Controller, and confirmation that the game will not include any "shake controls".*


----------



## Corruption (Jan 18, 2011)

Sotei said:


> 2nd Japanese Ad. Nintendo don't fuck around and bring this and Xenoblade over damn it!



Seriously, they better bring this over.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

They don't have any plans to  I really hate how the thought process these days is that "westerners only like macho fps's so we can only sell "westernized" material" 

Now tales series wont even be released


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2011)

I so want Tales of Graces F.

If I had the chance, I would destroy every FPS ever and force people to buy JRPGs. =3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 18, 2011)

it's gonna be so fucking wrong if this and xenoblade aren't released outside japan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Famitsu

The Last Story (Wii) – 10/10/9/9*


waiting for a another source to confirm score.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Famitsu
> 
> The Last Story (Wii) ? 10/10/9/9*
> 
> ...



I was about to post the score as well, I read it in the comments over at Andriasang, was gonna wait for confirmation though.

Still if that's really the final score, it's a crazy good score, Xenoblade also scored amazing. Damn it all Nintendo!!! Damn it all and grow some balls, bring the games over and advertise the shit out of them!


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 18, 2011)

If we don't get this we can pretty much give up on jrpg that aren't squares and maybe atlas  for this generation. :


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Famitsu
> 
> The Last Story (Wii) ? 10/10/9/9*
> 
> ...



I'm not to keen on Famitsu scores, not to say the game will be bad or anything. I expect greatness from Sakaguchi, but Famitsu gives almost all Jrpg's high scores.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2011)

^Not all jrpg's. Just all RPG's by SE 

New commercials 


I lold'd @ the third commercial. that would be a neat trick in real life


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2011)

*The Last Story - Gathering system demonstration*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Nintendo Europe explains the lack of The Last Story localization, but says don't lose hope*

*
With all the conversions, when we do it in Europe we've got to do the whole of Europe. So it's multiple languages. It has to be viable. We've got so much on our plate at the moment. The most important one is in the first quarter this year. Kirby's Epic Yarn is the most important title. We've got some great product coming out. On top of that, when we add in 3DS, it's just so much. We've released quite a lot of RPGs on the Wii in the UK. It's an area that's been growing for us. It's up to the market. We never write anything off. Nintendo UK boss David Yarnton*


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2011)

I wonder if every character has special techniques they have to learn (by experience or through story). Cause all we've seen so far is just normal moves by sword characters. Still looks very awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I wonder if every character has special techniques they have to learn (by experience or through story). Cause all we've seen so far is just normal moves by sword characters. Still looks very awesome.


I believe they do, do not quote me on that but I think I read it somewhere on the net...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2011)

*The Last Story - battle system demo*


----------



## Blade (Jan 21, 2011)

The battle system seems interesting. The whole teamwork battle is quite good.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

It reminds me of FF12 a lot, but with more freedom of movement.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 21, 2011)

Trailers look nice. I hope we get a pal release soon.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 22, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Trailers look nice. I hope we get a pal release soon.




You young people and your hopeful naivety.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 22, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> You young people and your hopeful naivety.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2011)

*The Last Story - Ruli City walkthrough, more details*


----------



## destinator (Jan 25, 2011)

Some people already have the game...


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 25, 2011)

Have you read first impressions or something? What do people think of the game so far?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I want my copy...


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

So...the Wii gets one potentially good third-party RPG, and it's only released in Japan?

Flipping bullcrap.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2011)

*The Last Story - battle tutorial*


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2011)

Livestream


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 29, 2011)

I might get a copy as a Birthday present, so I'm hyped.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 29, 2011)

Boxart and stuff looks really nice.


I want it


----------



## Sotei (Jan 29, 2011)

> Things are looking good for the new Mistwalker RPG, The Last Story, which is helmed by Hironobu Sakaguchi. According to a poster on NeoGAF, the first shipment sold out so quickly, that late preorders weren't even able to be filled. A second shipment is due today, so any impatient fans in Japan should have it in their hands now as well.
> 
> Reportedly, the first shipment was around 120,000 units. The Last Story released yesterday, January 27th in Japan, and is a Mistwalker-developed RPG published by Nintendo. There has been no word on an overseas release date as of yet, but we'll keep you posted.
> 
> Source: Neogaf



Great Success! 

Wish Nintendo would have pushed Xenoblade a little harder, it could have had similar sales.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 29, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Great Success!
> 
> Wish Nintendo would have pushed Xenoblade a little harder, it could have had similar sales.


If there getting good sales in Japan it shouldn't be that risky to localize in the west.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Online Footages


----------



## Sotei (Jan 30, 2011)

That online match looked pretty interesting, although you can tell the people playing really didn't have that much skill. Some of those guys were clearly better equipped as well. Looks awesome though and the music is great. This game can not come fast enough!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Online Co OP*


----------



## destinator (Feb 2, 2011)

First week sales
01. / 00. [WII] The Last Story (Nintendo) {2011.01.27} - 114.722 / NEW


----------



## Sotei (Feb 2, 2011)

destinator said:


> First week sales
> 01. / 00. [WII] The Last Story (Nintendo) {2011.01.27} - 114.722 / NEW



That's pretty damn good considering it wasn't even out for a whole week and Nintendo only shipped 120,000 copies, let's see how it's doing by next week, hopefully word of mouth while keeps this one in the top ten for a while.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 10, 2011)

*The Last Story - soundtrack artwork, info*




*- spans three CDs
- 42 tracks
- includes songs that didn't make it into the game
- includes a sleeve case with the above original artwork
- due out February 23rd in Japan, priced ¥3,000
- published by Dog Ear Records*


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 10, 2011)

2nd week sales arent good. Only 19000 sold.. This is not good.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 11, 2011)

thats what you get for releasing it on wii................


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 5, 2011)

Well well, look what we've got here.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 6, 2011)

Welp, sounds like its about time to dust off my Wii (even though its not dusty, but you know what I mean).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Well well, look what we've got here.


oh boy... NoA better do it.... xd


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm surprised both this and Xenoblade got announced for EU first.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2011)

*RUMOR - Nintendo of Europe rep confirms The Last Story localization*


We still haven't heard anything about The Last Story getting a localization, and many are hoping that the Big N makes this announcement come E3 time. While North America waits, it seems that a Nintendo of Europe rep may have spilled the beans.

Word is, a Nintendo rep at the MCM Expo has confirmed that The Last Story is heading to Europe


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2011)

*RUMOR - Sakaguchi confirms The Last Story for Europe*


Who better to detail what's going on with The Last Story than Hironobu Sakaguchi himself? Recently Mr. Sakaguchi took a trip to France, and it seems that he met up with some gaming press while on his trip. Rumor has it that he told those members of the press that The Last Story is seeing a European localization. No word on release date or any other info, nor was their talk of a North American localization.


----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2011)

^Love that set, that show is awesome!

Ok, this will definitely be announced for NA this E3, along with Xenoblade and Pandora Tower.....I just hope..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Sakaguchi discusses The Last Story development, writing, gameplay and music*

- Sakaguchi says The Last Story is the first game since Final Fantasy VII where he chose to flesh the game and its systems out
- the only other game he did this with was Final Fantasy

*“There are also places in games, such as the moment when you open a castle door for the first time, when you think, ‘I’d like some story here’. For The Last Story, especially because I wasn’t making it using my usual method but rather started by implementing the game systems, there were times when I’d have to begin by finding such places. I was thinking about where I could bury the story, as it were. That’s why I used a new method of writing the script, trying to write it in map units. During the process of making these into a game, I’d think ‘where can I bury this episode?’, and if the order I buried the different parts changed, there were times when I’d also change the flow of the story. I think players hate it when they play a game where the story isn’t developed where they want it to. Can’t you imagine them thinking ‘I’m being pushed around by some self-important story writer’? ...So when the door opens with a thud, as well as playing the dun-dun-dun-duuun music and displaying a message saying ‘this is ___ castle’, that is the moment for adding some kind of story. That was the thing I was most aware of on this project.”*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2011)

*The Last Story (Wii Import Review)*



*Spoiler*: __ 




*
The Verdict*
Sound 
15/15 - An amazing soundtrack by Nobuo Uematsu. 

Graphics 
20/20 - best looking game on Wii. Tons of detail in the world with great character models. 

Appeal
25/25 - I completed The Last Story in 20 hours with doing just one side quest. There are numerous optional quests to complete, each with rare items and weapons as rewards. 

Gameplay 
39/40 - An amazing combat system filled with strategy and an excellent cover system. The only issue with the game is that it doesn't place an emphasis on world exploration, even though Ruli City is huge. 

Overall 
99/100 - The Last Story may not be as open as The Elder Scrolls, but it does have most games beat with a compelling narrative, fantastic combat, and loveable characters. The Last Story has it all: action, romance, and betrayal; It may be the best JRPG since Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 13, 2011)

The combat looked really interesting at first, but after seeing hours of gameplay it looks repetitive. It looked like the main character doing the same strike time after time, with a finishing move at the end. I was expecting more combo's and varied attacks. Anyway, still looking pretty good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Nintendo of America trademark for The Last Story officially issued*



Word Mark:	NINTENDO THE LAST STORY
Status/
Status Date:	NOTICE OF ALLOWANCE - ISSUED
7/12/2011
Serial Number:	77910766
Filing Date:	1/13/2010


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Breaking News: Pandora's Tower & Last Story in 2012*

The other two titles that make up "Operation Rainfall" have been confirmed for European releases in 2012.



> A few months ago North American Nintendo fans campaigned to get three titles released in their territory: Xenoblade Chronicles, Pandora's Tower and The Last Story. While it was known at the time that Xenoblade Chronicles was getting a European release, due out this Friday so be sure to read our review, the other two were merely rumoured to be getting a release in Europe.
> 
> In spite of the campaign Nintendo of America simply stated it would not release these three games in North America but in a newly released schedule of games Nintendo of Europe has confirmed that both Pandora's Tower and The Last Story will be released on the Nintendo Wii next year. Exact details have not been announced but it seems that as the Wii gives way to the Wii U it will be filled with something it lacked for a lot of its life - JRPGs.
> 
> What do you think of this news? Are you looking forward to The Last Story and Pandora's Tower? Be sure to let us know!





*Nintendo announces packed 2011 line-up of upcoming games*



> Those who are anticipating the impending launch of Xenoblade Chronicles, the action-packed role playing game (RPG) exclusive to Wii launching on 19th August, will soon get to experience two new RPGs exclusively for Wii, as The Last Story and Pandora?s Tower will both be making their European debut on Wii in 2012.








Officially confirmed both games.  Fuck you NoA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2011)

*NoE RUMORS - The Last Story gets a name change and more*

Here's a handful of rumors for the European side of gaming...



> *- The Last Story will see release on February 24th
> - the game will see a name change to The Last World*
> - Fortune Street will see release on January 5th
> - the game will see a name change to Boom Street
> - Inazuma Eleven 2 will see release at the end of January


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 7, 2011)

What is it with Europe and name changes?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> What is it with Europe and name changes?


 no idea and Thanks for the title changed Winny. Opening Post Updated!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2011)

*[Trailer] The Last Story - Euro Debut Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSz1AO-z7kY[/YOUTUBE]

English text, no voice acting yet..


----------



## Velocity (Nov 17, 2011)

Ooooooh... That actually looks really nifty.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 17, 2011)

Let me guess.  Europe only release again right?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks gorgeous but... why for the Wii? I dont have a bloody wii and it does not explode the max potential for this fantastic game!

I must play it!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2011)

*The Last Story dated for Europe*



> After the announcement that Xenoblade is coming to North America, you have to wonder if it?ll be worth it to import The Last Story?
> 
> Nintendo announces the upcoming release of The Last Story, the action-packed RPG from Final Fantasy developer Hironobu Sakaguchi
> 
> ...





NoE stealing the thunder ones again...


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 8, 2011)

....action rpg multiplayer?
...
.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> ....action rpg multiplayer?
> ...
> .


 you didn't know about the multiplayer? O_o

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGay8v9toRM[/YOUTUBE]

vs mode and there is a Raid mode...


----------



## Corruption (Dec 8, 2011)

Now only if this game comes to NA like Xenoblade.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

Shame Wii online sucks, or I would be interested in the multiplayer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Europe - The Last Story to get British voice acting*

Coming from the recent issue of Nintendo Gamer...



> *"Its a game with great characters, an exceptional translation, and the same wonderfull british voice acting that made Xenoblade`s motley band of adventures so enjoyable to listen to."*





> Now you know that The Last Story is going to get a localized voice performance as well. Nice to see Nintendo going all out!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2012)

*The Last Story moving up Amazon charts, Steelbook edition spotted
*




> As North American ushers in Xenoblade Chronicles, Europe is looking forward to The Last Story. How is the game getting on across the pond? Amazon UK shows the game as hitting the top 10 of "Hot Future Releases". Looks like the title is getting noticed!
> 
> Something else that was noticed is a listing via online retailer for a 'Steelbook Edition' of the game. The information below is all that we know on this edition so far.





- game comes in regular case
- a 7 track soundtrack CD
- mini artbook
- steelbook itself


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Shame Wii online sucks, or I would be interested in the multiplayer.



I tried it out. 
It's not half bad actually.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2012)

*The Last Story - Euro boxart, regular and limited edition*


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

That box is sexy.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like a card game box.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like a box.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtxNd-Co-6A&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2012)

^I can't find that anywhere!! I want to pre-order it so bad. Do you know where I can find it?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 18, 2012)

They're changing the names of the characters for the Euro release.



> JP - PAL
> Elza - Zael
> Quark - Dagran
> Kanan - Lisa
> ...





> *Kanan - Lisa*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

I really don't see the point to changing those names, at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> ^I can't find that anywhere!! I want to pre-order it so bad. Do you know where I can find it?


 No I don't yet...I let you know with private message in the future.



First Tsurugi said:


> They're changing the names of the characters for the Euro release.


wtf?



Gnome said:


> I really don't see the point to changing those names, at all.


 yeah my same thoughts...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Magazine scans English subbed*:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope we get The Last Story in America.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I hope we get The Last Story in America.



Considering Xenoblade was confirmed, this might come as well.

Baby steps, I guess. ^^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2012)

*German magazine reviews The Last Story*

The first review of the game's European build comes from the German magazine M.

90%

"well-thought-out RPG/Action hybrid that will captivate you with an exciting story and a fantastic battle system."

- great British dub 
- leading RPGs in a new direction


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2012)

So this comes out on February 24th, huh? Maybe I'll pick it up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> So this comes out on February 24th, huh? Maybe I'll pick it up.


 I wonder if I should import it. I feel like NoA is going to bring this game in here... Maybe I should wait...


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 28, 2012)

I need to find the limited edition pronto. I really don't understand why the stores I searched at dont have it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC3XUvF_Vlg[/YOUTUBE]

English Dub Trailer!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

lol, wii...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*The Last Story’s Scenario Was Initially Bleaker Than The Final Game*



> Nintendo gave both Monolith Soft and Mistwalker the same basic advice with regard to Xenoblade Chronicles and The Last Story: to develop a game with a “romanticist approach,” featuring a story and world that would appeal to a large number of people.
> 
> In the case of Xenoblade Chronicles, the first hurdle Monolith Soft had to overcome was learning to work on the game the way Nintendo usually work on their own titles: starting by developing a fleshed-out prototype instead of a fully-established story.
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

Is Wii region locked? I forget.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2012)

The World said:


> Is Wii region locked? I forget.


Yes. 

If the game comes out in NA, then cool, if not, then meh. I'm not going to spend additional money to make the game playable on my wii. My wii has been collecting dust for about year and a half anyway...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Website is up and they are voices examples of the cast..



It seem Calista has Fiora voices from Xenoblade..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 6, 2012)

*The Last Story - 4 minutes of English footage*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1e-F-q3nh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUn-acwB22I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Feb 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FJJ416AHYgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Sakaguchi talks The Last Story goals, development, original ideas and more*

- Sakaguchi had a desire to create a single detailed city filled with little touches
- the main character can bump his head on a sign post
- Sakaguchi says these are "density of minute details" that help to build up a believable game world
- Sakaguchi had a strong desire to create a new type of battle system
- he and the team went through a year of experimenting with various fighting styles 
- the goal was "to create a new style of RPG" by using the 'Gathering' system
- use Gathering to draw the attention of any enemies
- example: distract a giant from attacking your squad mates to allow them to attack
- this allows players to "bring order to chaos or break up organised enemy groups with unpredictable attacks"
- Sakaguchi came up with the idea while surfing and watching waves
- Sakaguchi said his daughter asked him this question: "Lost Odyssey, Final Fantasy, The Last Story ? why do all your games have the same name?"
- Sakaguchi says his next game will have a different sounding name
- Sakaguchi on collaborating with Uematsu: I give Mr Uematsu the story outline and he returns with two or three pieces of music. The only time I have rejected his music is for the first Final Fantasy and for The Last Story; as the game system changed, so I felt the music had to be different too. After I rejected him I didn't hear from him for a month, and I thought it could be the end of our 25-year marriage, but he returned with music that perfectly fit the game world. His music is so influential and inspiring that I sometimes edit the game around music itself if it gives me an idea for a character or system.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

I still have to get Xenoblade before I play this, so hopefully this comes out in America by the time I'm done with Xenoblade.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2012)

can someone fill me in on this operation rainfall?
Do the game have   a hard clunky wii mote feel or can you use the GC controller? D:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> can someone fill me in on this operation rainfall?
> Do the game have   a hard clunky wii mote feel or can you use the GC controller? D:


 I think you can use the CC controller. and


*Review Scores*
Famitsu: 38/40 (10, 10, 9, 9)
EDGE Magazine: 8/10
Nintendo Gamer: 85/100
XGN (Dutch): 9/10
Meristation (Spanish): 9/10
M(German Magazine): 90%
German Gamepro: 87%
Vandal (Spanish): 9.2/10
Official Nintendo Magazine (UK): 86/100

also OP updated..


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

So which is better Last Story or Xenoblade?

I'm betting on LASTHU STORIEUUUU! because it's Sakaguchi's last story, just like Final Fantasy was for Square. 

*gasp* Imagine if they make non-direct sequels to this game like the FF series.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

And when they reach 9 they'll finally truly realize the ideal he was aiming for and he'll have to leave the company

or die.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Sakaguchi explains why he chose the Wii for The Last Story*

"Shinji Hatano at Nintendo, who is high up in the ranks there, said: 'Why don't we try this new type of RPG together?' When creating new things, there are always risks - you never know whether they will be accepted by gamers. So I was extremely thankful that he offered to collaborate. So the game was born not from the feeling that I wanted to create a game for the Wii, but rather from the trust that I have for Hatano-san." - Hironobu Sakaguchi


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 20, 2012)

The World said:


> So which is better Last Story or Xenoblade?
> 
> I'm betting on LASTHU STORIEUUUU! because it's Sakaguchi's last story, just like Final Fantasy was for Square.
> 
> *gasp* Imagine if they make non-direct sequels to this game like the FF series.



From what I hear Xenoblade is the better game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

*The Last Story: Wii's Last Great Game?*
Hironobu Sakaguchi's latest is a gift to the Wii - here's why.



> Five years ago you really wouldn't have thought that the Wii would be the place to find the future of the Japanese RPG. Hell, even two years ago you wouldn't have believed it. Everybody was too dazzled by the gorgeous graphics of Square-Enix's Final Fantasy demos on PlayStation 3 to give the Wii a second thought as the new home for this traditionally spectacle-heavy genre. Japanese RPGs formed a core section of the line-up for the PlayStation and the PS2, and it seemed natural that the PlayStation 3 would follow suit with several showpiece titles.
> 
> Things change, of course. When Microsoft went around aggressively buying Japanese developers into developing for the Xbox 360 in around 2006 in an effort to boost the console's popularity in Japan, eyebrows were raised. Unlikely as it may have seemed, there was a while when the Xbox 360 looked like it might turn out to be the genre's new home. Microsoft's efforts resulted in year-long exclusivity periods for games like Star Ocean: The Last Hope and a few Xbox-only RPGs like Blue Dragon, Lost Odyssey and The Last Remnant. But still, nobody was looking at the Wii.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 21, 2012)

You know what? As much as it sucks for our American friends I hope NoA continues it's current rock stupid policy with regards to jrpgs.

I am NOT going back to stupid American dubs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

*The Last Story announced for North America, XSEED publishing*


The Last Story is coming to North America after all.

Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime announced during the latest Nintendo Direct that the game will be brought stateside.

Here?s the catch: Nintendo won?t be publishing title. Localization duties will be regulated to, believe it or not, XSEED.

The Last Story is due out in North America this year.




Also it seem the NoA launch window for the game is the Summer.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 22, 2012)

Wait, they're gonna discard the proper English dub and make an entirely new shitty American dub?

That sucks for you guys.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

*The Last Story localization to use European translation*

Coming from the Xseed forums...

*"There will be no translation specific to the North American version as it will be comparable to the in-game English text of other territories."*

It's certainly a roundabout way of saying it, but that seems to indicate that the localization will be based off the Euro English translation.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you based Reggie. 

Kinda bummed that we're going with the Euro translation.

Will there at least be dual audio like Xenoblade?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Thank you based Reggie.
> 
> Kinda bummed that we're going with the Euro translation.
> 
> Will there at least be dual audio like Xenoblade?


 I hope so.. I have to ask to my friends from Europe if that version is dual audio.. and



*Spoiler*: __ 









I am so jelly..


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2012)

So cool that we're getting this.  I hope we get a limited edition version.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 23, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Thank you based Reggie.
> 
> Kinda bummed that we're going with the Euro translation.
> 
> Will there at least be dual audio like Xenoblade?



You seriously would rather have another shitty generic Blum & Hale extrrrravaganza instead of a proper English dub crafted with love and lots of awesome proper accents?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

* Director's Cut trailer.*



Bravo to Hironobu Sakaguchi!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

*IGN Review:*



> The Last Story has no significant shortcomings apart from a slight lack of verve; it?s not the JRPG revolution that Xenoblade Chronicles was, and its setting and story remain within safe territory, but great characterisation and an excellent, innovative battle system keep it interesting from the very first chapter to the last minutes. The quality of the localisation is superb, and that great combat makes it more exciting to play on a minute-to-minute basis than any other game of its sort. It?s a game worthy of its pedigree, then, and sits comfortably alongside Lost Odyssey as Mistwalker?s best work.




8.0	*Presentation*
It lacks the colour and personality that would make it really distinctive, but The Last Story is nonetheless detailed and well presented.
7.5	*Graphics*
For the Wii, it?s super, but obviously it doesn?t compare that favourably to its peers on other platforms.
9.0	*Sound*
Nobuo Uematsu?s score does not disappoint, and the voice acting is fantastic.
9.0	*Gameplay*
That combat system brings the game alive ? it could be a little more challenging, but it?s always fun to play.
8.0	*Lasting Appeal*
20 hours is a good length, and it doesn?t outstay its welcome; online multiplayer adds extra value for those who want it.

*8.5*(*out of 10*) OVERALL


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 23, 2012)

What's the point of giving a score for graphics if you're not going to adjust it to its platform?

Anything commercially available is shit compared to what we're capable of producing if we go all out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> What's the point of giving a score for graphics if you're not going to adjust it to its platform?
> 
> Anything commercially available is shit compared to what we're capable of producing if we go all out.


to be honest no idea, they did the same with Xenoblade..


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

I can tell the ugly bitch who did that review has no idea how to review games giving the graphics a 7.5 when the game probably has some of the best graphics on the Wii next to Super Mario Galaxy.

Why don't we give all handheld games a 0/10 because they aren't up to snuff with the PS3/360 or why don't we give all console games a 5/10 because they aren't as good as the highest end PC graphics?

What stupid lazy ass editor let that review pass? Stay terrible IGN.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 23, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> You seriously would rather have another shitty generic Blum & Hale extrrrravaganza instead of a proper English dub crafted with love and lots of awesome proper accents?



I don't like how they've changed the names, that already sets a worrisome precedent.

But as long as I don't have to deal with color/colour bullshit I'll probably be fine with it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

Obligatory "can't spell ignorant without IGN" post.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

> Here are 3 concept arts unveiled yesterday during Sakaguchi's conference in Paris. This is what The Last Story looked like before Nintendo asked the Gooch to lighten the tone of the game a little. Back then, the game's title was "The Last World", and it was set in a futuristic universe.




*Spoiler*: __ 










Voice actor list from the game manual (credit "BeanBeanKingdom" on Gamefaqs)

Zael - Jack Ryder
Calista - Alix Wilton Regan
Yurick - Colin Ryan
Syrenne - Kelly Wenham
Mirania - Montserrat Lombard
Lowell - Derek Riddell
Asthar - Tom Goodman Hill
Therius - Daniel Curshen
Arganan - Peter De Jersey
Jirall - Blake Ritson 
Zangurak - Nick Boulton
Zesha - Josh Cohen
Zepha - Antony Byrne
Outsider - Jo Wyatt 
Ariela - Maria Darling 
Warren - Lizzie Waterworth-Santo
Kentis - Antony Byrne
Horace - James Daniel Wilson
Meredith - Jo Wyatt
Zoran - Rupert Farley
Yurick's father - Tim Watson
Zael's mother - Louiza Patikas
Jeffery - John Voce
Narrator - Chris Fairbank
Lazulis Knight - Andy Buchan
Lazulis Guard - James Barriscale
Citizen - Nigel Pilkington
Sorceress - Maria Darling
Dagran - Nico Lennon


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well Ign made themselves look like idiots.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1yNJcOF1CM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

*The Last Story - Amazon preorders open, limited edition possible*

Official Amazon preorders for The Last Story are up and running. You can rush over and plop down your cash now, or you could wait for what Xseed might be teasing. Looks like a limited edition isn't out of the question. 

Via Xseed's Twitter...

*Re: an LE - We're still in the process of planning what we can do for the North American release and nothing has been finalized yet*.







Gamestop:


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 26, 2012)

Well this arrived, but I'm currently in the middle of my first ToA playthrough.

Wtf am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

Gamestop will probably have some pre-order exclusive. They're already giving a Xenoblade artbook when you pre-order Xenoblade there.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Fair Review?


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks fair to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

God I want this fucking game....


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 29, 2012)

Makes me want to steal my mom's Wii..


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Tell her she can work out another time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Side handled The Last Story's British localization*

The Last Story has launched to great critical acclaim and Side is very pleased to have been chosen by Nintendo to carry out the complete British localisation of the project.

The Last Story is the latest JRPG from Hironobu Sakaguchi that lets you take charge of a band of mercenaries and journey with them into a sprawling cinematic adventure. To help bring this story to life Side cast and directed over 400 characters, recording over 13,000 lines.

Laetitia Amoros, senior production manager on the game said;
“With The Last Story we wanted to ensure that the voices we cast matched with the strong characters in the game, and also that they sounded right as a team. We cast across a wide range of actors and accents to achieve this.”


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

*Xseed aiming for limited edition of The Last Story*

Looks like your copy of The Last Story can come in either standard or limited edition this July. Xseed has said that they're working towards releasing a standard edition of the game, which should include a copy of the game, a steel book case, a soundtrack, and an art book. The July 10th release date that most retailers have isn't the final date just yet, but Xseed reconfirmed their target of a July release.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Xseed aiming for limited edition of The Last Story*
> 
> Looks like your copy of The Last Story can come in either standard or limited edition this July. Xseed has said that they're working towards releasing a standard edition of the game, which should include a copy of the game, a steel book case, a soundtrack, and an art book. The July 10th release date that most retailers have isn't the final date just yet, but Xseed reconfirmed their target of a July release.



Oh shit, I'm going to sell some old games for this.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2012)

Totally getting the limited edition. pek


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 8, 2012)

Already preordered at GS;sooo excised~


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]umH0036zoG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2012)

*The Last Story Review
Mistwalker's latest is a gift to the Wii.*




> The Last Story has no significant shortcomings apart from a slight lack of verve; it’s not the JRPG revolution that Xenoblade Chronicles was, and its setting and story remain within safe territory, but great characterisation and an excellent, innovative battle system keep it interesting from the very first chapter to the last minutes. The quality of the localisation is superb, and that great combat makes it more exciting to play on a minute-to-minute basis than any other game of its sort. It’s a game worthy of its pedigree, then, and sits comfortably alongside Lost Odyssey as Mistwalker’s best work.





> *8.0	Presentation*
> It lacks the colour and personality that would make it really distinctive, but The Last Story is nonetheless detailed and well presented.
> *7.5	Graphics*
> For the Wii, it’s super, but obviously it doesn’t compare that favourably to its peers on other platforms.
> ...



*8.5
OVERALL
Great
(out of 10)*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

*The Last Story - launch trailer*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDqBbrn5ur4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazon still hasn't shipped my copy yet, what the hell

It looks like it's all sold out too, but I pre-ordered it since June 2

Man, I hope XSeed didn't fuck up and send out only a small shipment of these things, thinking no one would buy this game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

.... Man I wish they included the Dagran Track in the preorder bonus


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just got out of the dungeons for the first time, did the haunted house mission. How far am I?


----------

